# Entertainment Center Lighting with Logitech Harmony Control



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

]Hey guys, I'm looking for a little help on the system design for LED lighting in this entertainment center, to be controlled by a Logitech harmony remote. I want to use LED ribbon lighting, just warm white, and it needs to be remotely controlled with the Harmony universal remote. Do any of you have experience integrating LED dimmable control with Harmony remotes? I am not sure yet if the remote will be RF, IR, or RF&IR. I know Lutron makes IR dimmers, but the customer wants the areas separately controlled, and for that application I don't think the Maestro IR's will work, because they will all come on together. Anything else you can think of that will allow independent control, dimming, and be user friendly on the remote? 

The lights will be mounted in the red areas, with a set behind the TV for ambient light, and the controls will be in the blue area, however, I haven't spoken to the carpenter, so I don't know if there is a screen in front of the blue area.


----------



## AVARCHITECH (Sep 2, 2011)

Lutron Grafik Eye, but you may be better off with Control4 and add more control into the mix than the harmony remote can provide.


----------

